# Mr. Berlin



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone hear when mark is gonna have it this year. thanks


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

its the 28th at 1st light


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks john


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

That a one man tournament right? And is it considered an open or by invite or anything and if its an open how much does it cost. Thanks. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah fish by yourself i think its $30


----------

